# Is there an aussie pythons app



## Jessejn (Sep 18, 2021)

Is their a app for this website if not I think their should be this is awesome


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 18, 2021)

people used to use tapatalk


----------



## Jessejn (Sep 19, 2021)

Herpetology said:


> people used to use tapatalk


Whats tapatalk?


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 19, 2021)

an app for forums


Jessejn said:


> Whats tapatalk?


----------



## Jessejn (Sep 19, 2021)

Herpetology said:


> an app for forums


Ok cool


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Sep 20, 2021)

Jessejn said:


> Is their a app for this website if not I think their should be this is awesome


There is a discord server I think.


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 20, 2021)

https://discord.io/aussieReptiles this is the discord server link


----------



## Jessejn (Sep 20, 2021)

Pythonguy1 said:


> There is a discord server I think.


Do you know the name of the discord server


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Sep 20, 2021)

Jessejn said:


> Do you know the name of the discord server


It's just called Aussie pythons and snakes I think. Herpetology put the link for it above.


----------



## Jessejn (Sep 20, 2021)

Pythonguy1 said:


> It's just called Aussie pythons and snakes I think. Herpetology put the link for it above.


Oh cool thankyou 



Herpetology said:


> https://discord.io/aussieReptiles this is the discord server link


Thankyou I missed this one


----------



## Python (Sep 21, 2021)

If you pull the site up on your phone mobile browser, then save to home screen it will act just like an app. But in this case you will have the complete forum available to you.


----------



## Jessejn (Sep 21, 2021)

Angie said:


> If you pull the site up on your phone mobile browser, then save to home screen it will act just like an app. But in this case you will have the complete forum available to you.


Ahh yes I did do that yesterday I tried downloading the discord server it wouldn’t let me download the app


----------

